# A valuable piece for "Sound Testing"



## jimji (Apr 25, 2007)

I've recently been running sound tests on various formats (mainly mp3 vs. ogg files) and different bitrates (from 160 - 320) to see how to manage my files. (I use Media Monkey which is a great player and worth checking out)
The one and only super computer/geek/nerd that I know! ... sent me this piece as a tester. Over the course of the piece there are virtually all the elements you'd want to hear when comparing sound quality. I feel this is an invaluable "Sound Tester" to have on file.

http://wilric.com/mp3comp/
cheers,

Jim


----------

